# Alice's Mad Tea Party Scene Progress.



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It seems there are a lot of Alice Haunters this year! I'm happy to say that I'm among them. I decided to elaborate on my Alice in Wonderland scene this year by adding a few more characters, sitting them all down to tea, replacing the Queen of Heart's head, and adding some twisted antics.

This was my Alice scene last year:










I just finshed carving and painting heads for the White Rabbit and the Mad Hatter. They don't have bodies, teeth, or clothes yet, and the Hatter is without his hat, but here's what they look like so far:










I'm almost finished with the Queen's new head, I've colected a few tea set pieces, and I'm about 1/2 finished sewing the table cloth. I still have a long way to go, so I'll update this thread as things progress...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are GREAT!! This will be fun to follow. Very creative stuff!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Those are very nice. The expression on the Hatter is really good.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work nixie!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice work.


----------



## Bronx Banshee (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow! Really nice. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The hatter and rabbit look great so far...really look forward to seeing all your progress


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like another great addition to the Storybook haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are the Queen of Mad Alice scenes, Nixie


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great work. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

You know I think a lot of homes on the forum have a lot of potential but they get decorated with sooo much random stuff cause there's no theme that it ends up looking really tacky  I looooove how you decorate your home! It has this bittersweet undertone of macabre to it. When I saw pics of it a while back it really left a lasting impression. Especially the Lewis Carroll headstone  Can't wait to see your progress


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, guys! I have finished the Queen of Heart's giant, bulbous new head! She is carved from a large block of foam and coated with my favorite foundation coating/latex paint monster mud variation, her hair is painted spanish moss, my 6 yr. old son made her teeth from polymer clay! I'm happy with how she turned out.










Here's a close-up of the crown. It's made of craft foam and wire, trimmed with upholstery gimp, coated with monster mud for added rigidity, then dry brushed. I added some jewels and a section of a Christmas ornament I found at Hobby Lobby.










The queen will be holding this tray of tarts with a severed head of a card soldier in the center, I like to think that he's the guy who stole the tarts. The "X"'s in his eyes were my son's idea. I think it really gets the point across that he's dead in a comical, child-familliar way. The tarts are carved from foam, the icing or jam is a glob of tinted foundation coating, the berries are from a Christmas floral pick.










This head belongs to a card soldier who will be hiding under the table. I'm not sure where each character will be positioned, so I'm waiting to paint his eyes until I set up, so he will be looking at the queen.










My son and I are having way too much fun with this project!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, these are great, and how wonderful that your son is helping with the projects! I like the X'ed eyes - classic and instantly recognizable sign of a dead guy


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These all look wonderful! I am already looking forward to the pics/video you will post of your yard this year.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Those are pretty cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome. I love Alice in wonderland. Nice work on everything. I can't wait to see your haunt pics.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

everything looks wonderful nixie! i'm gonna have to take this as a personal challenge to get my butt in gear! by the way, i have an extra teapot that i won't be using this year. if your interested of course!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

DA- I can always use an extra teapot if you're absolutely sure you don't need it. I just saw the amazing tea tower Wyat Fur posted on your thread, and I suspect you may be wanting to keep that extra teapot ofter all...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh I just love this Nixie! very cool!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I missed this post but I got to see these guys in person they still look great are they flame retardant LOL!!!!


----------

